# Will Uber Drivers Strike Suberbowl Sunday? -- OPINIONS PLEASE



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lots of Driver pushback in San Francisco in last few days. Drivers talking of strike, slowdown or working for Lyft or Carey Limo on Superbowl Sunday. Uber offering infamous "Uber Guarantee" (subsidy) that is difficult to collect because of all the conditions that go with getting the subsidy.

*#UberSuperBowlStrike* poster listing some of Drivers' grievances & demands:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No respectable driver worth their salt would miss watching the SUPERBOWL to Uber.

smh


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is a clip from yesterday. Good Backgrounder. Talks to Mario and plans for super bowl.

*



*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*9,000 Uber Drivers Planning to Disrupt Super Bowl With Protest*
*http://observer.com/2016/02/9000-uber-drivers-planning-to-disrupt-super-bowl-with-protest/*


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm afraid that Jax won't strike on Superbowl Sunday, there is too much money to be made and money is scarce these days. I'd support any effort, but I just don't see drivers in my town logging off.. we have hundreds of drivers on the road, hundreds - all newbies who will work for pennies because they don't know any better. Wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

i'm in


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

How to support a strike..sign off, request a ride..help create a surge, text the driver & advise them of a strike...cancel the ride! rinse and repeat. tell your friends!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> Here is another clip from yesterday. Good Backgrounder. Talks to Mario and plans for super bowl.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


How to support a strike..sign off, request a ride..help create a surge, text the driver & advise them of a strike...cancel the ride! rinse and repeat. tell your friends!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

This Article is great! http://observer.com/2016/02/9000-uber-drivers-planning-to-disrupt-super-bowl-with-protest/

Shutting down the roads near the Superbowl stadium will surely make headlines if it happens.

*9,000 Uber Drivers Planning to Disrupt Super Bowl With Protest*
*'We're shutting it down. We're shutting the highways down.'*
By Sage Lazzaro • 02/02/16 4:57pm
Yesterday, a caravan of about 1,000 Uber drivers reportedly drove through San Francisco, yelling and beeping their horns. In a tight pack, the string of disgruntled drivers drove by the airport, the Uber support center and City Hall to protest the recent fare cuts, which have left many drivers earning below minimum wage.

This rally, however, was just a taste of what's to come. These drivers along with many, many more are planning to assemble this Sunday for a protest that will disrupt the Super Bowl, set to be held at Levi's Stadium in San Francisco. Specifically, they plan to congest the highways leading to the stadium and even the area around the stadium itself. Thousands of drivers are expected to attend.

"We're telling them we're going to shut it down for the Super Bowl. We're shutting it down. We're shutting the highways down. We're shutting everything down and we're not going to allow Uber to keep screwing drivers over," Mario, who organized the caravan he said consisted of 1,000 drivers, said in a video recorded by RideShare Report's Mike Dean at the protest. He declined to give his last name.

SEE ALSO: Why Uber Faces a Rocky Road Ahead

In the video, Mario says he has 4,000 drivers from the area planning to attend and that another 5,000 from Los Angeles have committed to the protest also.

"This will continue until Travis decides to man up and start paying these drivers what they deserve," he added.

Mr. Dean writes that the plan to disrupt the Super Bowl was inspired by a tip a driver received from an Uber employee. He says a driver got word that the company plans to offer a promotion on Super Bowl Sunday and drop rates from $1.15 per mile to 50 cents per mile to help ease the surge pricing effect.

These drivers are just a few of the many who have spent the last few weeks fighting Uber for a living wage. Nationwide, drivers have boycotted, raised their voices on social media (only to be blocked by CEO Travis Kalanick, in some cases) and hosted rallies in dozens of cities, including yesterday in New York City, where an estimated 1,000 drivers gathered outside the company's New York headquarters in Brooklyn. It was no coincidence the NYC and San Francisco rallies happened at the same time. Mario said they were a coordinated act and that his team is united with those protesting in New York, Seattle,Washington D.C., New Jersey and Texas.

What makes things even more interesting is the fact that Uber is the exclusive ride-hail app of Super Bowl 50. The company spent as much as $500,000 to secure the deal, according to Quartz. Previously, Uber and other similar companies have been blocked from servicing the annual event because of traffic restrictions and other rules set by the host cities. So while this marks the first year fans are permitted to Uber to the Super Bowl, it looks like they won't be able to anyway.

In response to this article, an Uber spokesperson has provided the Observer with the following comment:

"Seasonality affects every business and Uber is no different, so when holiday parties wind down in San Francisco that can mean a slow start to the year for our driver-partners. By cutting prices for riders, we can give them one more reason to take a ride, which helps keep drivers busier during the slow season. To put drivers' minds at ease, we have hourly earnings guarantees in place."

As we've pointed out, though, increased demand and hourly guarantees are not securing living wages for drivers. As we explained when reporting on the Washington D.C. fare cuts last year, any small increase in pay is for a substantial amount of work. A closer look at a chart Uber supplied (but didn't thoroughly explain) to drivers to convince them the price cuts are a good thing, shows that a driver would have to increase productivity by 45 percent to earn only a few more dollars under the lower fares.

Additionally, Uber is defending the move by touting "hourly guarantees," meaning that if a driver makes less than a certain amount, the company will fork up the cash for the difference. But not all drivers even qualify for the hourly guarantees, and how drivers are chosen for the guarantee program isn't clear. Secondly, qualifying drivers must then get a certain number of rides and have a certain acceptance rate. In general, there are a lot of conditions, and as made clear by the nationwide boycotts and protests, this is certainly not putting drivers' minds at ease.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

shut it down sf!!!


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

I sincerely hope this happens and it receives some main stream media attention.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Aimless said:


> I sincerely hope this happens and it receives some main stream media attention.


The timing couldn't be any better. Now I have a reason to watch the game to view empty seats.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I read an article that said that Uber spent $500,000 to be the exclusive rideshare company of Superbowl 50. They will have their own lot. If that lot and the surrounding roads are bogged down with strikers, they will be taking a big financial hit. 

Go strikers!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

McLovin said:


> The timing couldn't be any better. Now I have a reason to watch the game to view empty seats.


You will have a team to root for in the side game of drivers vs the big machine


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I really hope they do interrupt the Super Bowl, however I question the amount of drivers that will participate. I am sure 9k is overstated by about 8500. I guess we will see.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

There are enough suckers that this will not work. I am sorry to say. Why do you think burger flippers make so little? Because if Joe Schmoe does not do it then Billy Bob will. There is no skill in picking up a person and driving them from Point A to Point B. No licensing required. Uber knows this. That is why they pay us to do the dirty recruiting for them. As someone else pointed out, it is a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> There are enough suckers that this will not work. I am sorry to say. Why do you think burger flippers make so little? Because if Joe Schmoe does not do it then Billy Bob will. There is no skill in picking up a person and driving them from Point A to Point B. No licensing required. Uber knows this. That is why they pay us to do the dirty recruiting for them. As someone else pointed out, it is a pyramid scheme.


This is correct.... just look at Detroit.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I really hope they do interrupt the Super Bowl, however I question the amount of drivers that will participate. I am sure 9k is overstated by about 8500. I guess we will see.


you probably haven't seen the you tube video of the sf protest on monday. they caused traffic with about 1000 drivers. imagine what they can do at the super bowl! plus more drivers will be there to shut down the super bowl. millions of people will know the truth on sb sunday. genius.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

uber strike said:


> you probably haven't seen the you tube video of the sf protest on monday. they caused traffic with about 1000 drivers. imagine what they can do at the super bowl! plus more drivers will be there to shut down the super bowl. millions of people will know the truth on sb sunday. genius.


I saw the video and I also read that there was actually only 150 to 200 cars. Impressive in its own right but no where near 1000.


----------



## REpsilonHughes (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish you guys the best of luck.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

the super bowl is the perfect venue. even if it is 1000 drivers. making even just 200 ticket holders late will demonstrate to the world that something is wrong with uber.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I want Uber to piss off the NFL, because if the do that there will be hell to pay. NFL will not mess around and Uber will get hit hard. That is what I want to see.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Drivers meet at candlestick from 8am-5pm contact Mario +1 (415) 756-5620 he's organized things and will be leading it


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I really hope they do interrupt the Super Bowl, however I question the amount of drivers that will participate. I am sure 9k is overstated by about 8500. I guess we will see.


They learned that from Uber....very smart. Just lie through your teeth to the media and greatly inflate the numbers and everyone will believe it.....which encourages more people to get involved. Works for Uber when they lie about the money you can make and hopefully works for the drivers too!!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

So Uber drivers complain cabs charge too much and are part of a "big bad" organized Union. 

Pot, meet kettle.

If you're going to act like the people you complained of, you might want to keep your tantrums on the the downlow.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> So Uber drivers complain cabs charge too much and are part of a "big bad" organized Union.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> If you're going to act like the people you complained of, you might want to keep your tantrums on the the downlow.


I'm actually a very pro-union person for all industries. I believe that the degradation of Unions over the past 50 years has resulted in poorer quality of life for the middle and lower classes. It has also generated the enormous wealth gap that can be seen today.

I would like it if the Uber drivers joined the cab unions and forced Uber to behave appropriately.

What I don't like is the system of medallions where you need to be a multi-millionaire to be allowed to have taxis on the road.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I really hope it happens because it would be an extreme embarrassing moment for Uber.

However 9000 is a lot of fing people and surge will only encourage drivers, already in their cars with their phones to turn on the app and make a few bucks. on top of that the SF protest claimed some 1500 drivers would attended but it was something like 100 to 200. over promise under deliver is never good. just STFU about numbers and do it. the 1st thing that's gonna happen if this does... 9000 uber drivers were to protest but only a couple hundred showed up...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

may not be 9,000 but the truth remains. we will shut down the super bowl. even if it's only 2,000 drivers causing jams and ticket holders late to the big game. millions will be watching. will uber do the right thing?


----------



## Winston Smith (Jan 16, 2016)

San Francisco drivers are shutting down the streets by going offline and protesting around the Levi's Stadium this SuperBowl Sunday. We should all support them by spreading the word, the hashtag *#UberSuperBowlStrike* or by any other means, and by staying *OFFLINE* for entire day! Will YOU support it? Feel free to share this in your city's thread.


----------



## Winston Smith (Jan 16, 2016)

If you will be staying home and supporting the strike, I propose we all request at least one ride on Sunday, text the driver to let him know about the strike and cancel without getting charged. This the only way to efficiently and quickly spread the news to those drivers who aren't on social media.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I really hope it happens because it would be an extreme embarrassing moment for Uber.
> 
> However 9000 is a lot of fing people and surge will only encourage drivers, already in their cars with their phones to turn on the app and make a few bucks. on top of that the SF protest claimed some 1500 drivers would attended but it was something like 100 to 200. over promise under deliver is never good. just STFU about numbers and do it. the 1st thing that's gonna happen if this does... 9000 uber drivers were to protest but only a couple hundred showed up...


There are certainly contradictory reports out there concerning how many people will strike. I just hope it's enough to block pickups and drop offs to the stadium so that it gets media attention.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

sicky said:


> On the Rideshare Report, Mr. Dean writes that the plan to disrupt the Super Bowl was inspired by a tip a driver received from an Uber employee. He says a driver got word that the company plans to offer a promotion on Super Bowl Sunday and drop rates from $1.15 per mile to 50 cents per mile to help ease the surge pricing effect.


A normal decent rate and surge cap would go along way to make both drivers and passengers happier for the long run. Uber is promoting an eat our young from within policy that is keeping us divided. Playing on desperation.

I agree that numbers shouldn't be thrown about, but it is also an Uber tactic, but attempted against them. By saying they have X amount of drivers, it hopes to encourage other drivers to feel stronger about doing it- except those desperate or profiteering A holes looking to take advantage of someone else's sacrifice. Karma is a b**ch though.

I am too far away, and kind of sad to see we have come to such animosity between the company and it's drivers. It has become too big to fail and lost sight of what made it what it is. Yeah old dude had/stole a great idea and look what it has become, but seriously it's time for a reality check for this guy and his spin machine. I have never before hoped to see a company. I once thought of as exciting and innovative- to be publicly humiliated and hurt in the wallet.
Every driver that migrated into the area needs to spend just a few minutes or hour of this time supporting the strike for their OWN long term good. Such potential power should not be wasted!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

They should start a go fund me account so drivers in other states can support the striking drivers at the superbowl. I would pay dearly to see S.F. drivers stick it to uber on their home turf and with national audience as big as the Super Bowl.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> They should start a go fund me account so drivers in other states can support the striking drivers at the superbowl. I would pay dearly to see S.F. drivers stick it to uber on their home turf and with national audience as big as the Super Bowl.


Now that... Would be a fantastic idea!
Theoretically speaking... a voucher in the car with a start and stop stamp so no participants can't scam (sad world) 
And someone from the protest organizers group to get their Square or other reimbursement method.

Heck a bunch of drivers that are boycotting Uber in the area might show up for the free lunch and a check. And that is not sarcasm. It's a great way to inspire more people for Face time and disruption!!!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Now that... Would be a fantastic idea!
> Theoretically speaking... a voucher in the car with a start and stop stamp so no participants can't scam (sad world)
> And someone from the protest organizers group to get their Square or other reimbursement method.
> 
> Heck a bunch of drivers that are boycotting Uber in the area might show up for the free lunch and a check. And that is not sarcasm. It's a great way to inspire more people for Face time and disruption!!!


You could use the money to order ubers and spread the word. Pay the drivers to strike. If the fund got huge then that would make news. Use the money in every city where a big uber event is taking place. Keep the momentum going. Hell hire illegals to carry signs and block traffic.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Not picking at the idea! But can you legally pay protestors, or will we have to use Uberspeak and make individual donations for their time. After all it's ride shearing not VFH or FVH( area dependent) right?

I wish I and a little more seniority as a driver. Credibility when dealing with someone's donations is so important. 
There are some driver organizations I see popping up. Screening those, the are eligible for the other crowd funding site... Name escapes me, sorry, but you must actually be a charity for that one... A bit more legit probability. Popping over to the NJ board to post this idea for the Hoboken strike happening on Monday and those that might happen beyond...


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Not picking at the idea! But can you legally pay protestors, or will we have to use Uberspeak and make individual donations for their time. After all it's ride shearing not VFH or FVH( area dependent) right?
> 
> I wish I and a little more seniority as a driver. Credibility when dealing with someone's donations is so important.
> There are some driver organizations I see popping up. Screening those, the are eligible for the other crowd funding site... Name escapes me, sorry, but you must actually be a charity for that one... A bit more legit probability. Popping over to the NJ board to post this idea for the Hoboken strike happening on Monday and those that might happen beyond...


I'm no expert but the strike organizer could spend the money as they see fit. I just would like to see some serious bad public relation nightmares coming at uber. The Superbowl is as big as it gets.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

let's get our partner (uber) free advertisement on super bowl sunday. ticket holders will missing the first half will get the word out to millions of viewers that there is something definitely wrong with uber's treatment of drivers. it's the perfect venue.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Angry Uber drivers want to 'shut down' Super Bowl Sunday*
*http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/super-bowl-50-san-francisco-uber-drivers-protest-020416*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

The other day a gentleman approached me in a parking lot and asked if I could give him a few dollars. He told me he was homeless and had no where to go. As I looked down I noticed that he was wearing a new pair of Air Jordan's. I said to him "You're homeless but you can afford Jordan's". 

My point to this story is that if you want people to believe that you are not making money and you are suffering, like many have said that Uber is doing to us, why would you want someone representing us wearing designer clothes, a gold watch, and nice sunglasses. Doesn't look like he is suffering at all. 

Play the part people, if you want people to believe we are hurting actually look like we are hurting. No one is going to take us seriously looking like Omar does on the protest videos.


----------



## OCuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Here is a better idea. especially for those drivers needing the money and cannot afford to strike.
This weekend inform your riders of the Uber driver strike ; therefore, few cars, high surge. Let them know they may want to use Lyft.
Provide them with a Lyft code for free rides. From Superbowl Sunday on everyone drive for Lyft. Win-Win.
Lyft will gain market share and popularity. Uber lose drivers and customers.
You have the power to fight back. Driver power will help everyone Lyft up.
Spread the word.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Will protesting Uber drivers disrupt Super Bowl transit?*
*http://www.sfchronicle.com/business...807927.php?t=c337d192f1&cmpid=twitter-premium*


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You don't need thousands of drivers to shut the streets down. Just a few hundred will do the trick and they've already proven to have that. Sunday should be interesting..lol!


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't live in San Francisco but what I want to know is who is that hot asian chick in front of the city hall?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Man, at least the posters are awesome.  I hope this works out for you guys, because it works for all of us. Me, made the decision to take the financial hit and am NOT logging in. Yes, I know I temporarily will increase some other drivers income for the single day, but what you are doing is to try and get it raised for their tenure as a contractor and therefore is worth the loss. I'll make it up with an hour extra a day the rest of the week. 
Go go guys!!! 

Too bad the poster didn't advertise free waters and mints to all participants!!!


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Uber is so screwed up. I emailed support to see if they were going to offer more guarantees to secure drivers. Support emailed me back saying no guarantees this weekend, and gave me directions to the Super Bowl. I do not even live on the West Coast. Morons! Then to top it off, my local Uber emailed me saying there are guarantees again this weekend!

They can't even get the BS right!


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Man, at least the posters are awesome.  I hope this works out for you guys, because it works for all of us. Me, made the decision to take the financial hit and am NOT logging in. Yes, I know I temporarily will increase some other drivers income for the single day, but what you are doing is to try and get it raised for their tenure as a contractor and therefore is worth the loss. I'll make it up with an hour extra a day the rest of the week.
> Go go guys!!!
> 
> Too bad the poster didn't advertise free waters and mints to all participants!!!


For those that don't HAVE to, shouldn't. I'm with those guys in spirit and never need much of an excuse to not turn that app on.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

I believe every uber driver in the system needs to participate in the superbowl strike. Even if its just for a coupke of hours. Either you want to continue to work 80 hours a week just to make ends meet? Or join the protest and and make Uber listen. These news already has reached the white house and most likely secret talks are already in place. But its putting our soladarity as Americans at risk. Its a kind of wait and see game. We as americans been through alot and we all stick together to fight a common evil that will disrupt our way of living. Live free or die trying. Uber is a new type of evil, I would say corporate terrorism. 

#flipuber


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

How about Uber drivers stop driving all together


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

mjuber said:


> How to support a strike..sign off, request a ride..help create a surge, text the driver & advise them of a strike...cancel the ride! rinse and repeat. tell your friends!


wouldn't it be more effective to just take pickup calls, send out a pre-written message about the strike to the customer (with a link to a website, or picture-message of that post card), then canceling on them (perhaps even keeping the cancelation fee)? That way you're informing the pax of the situation, instead of just manipulating the surge for the noobs


----------



## Onlyonereese (Jan 9, 2016)

sicky said:


> I read an article that said that Uber spent $500,000 to be the exclusive rideshare company of Superbowl 50. They will have their own lot. If that lot and the surrounding roads are bogged down with strikers, they will be taking a big financial hit.
> 
> Go strikers!


The from what I'v seen that uber lot is over a mile from the stadium, that a heck of a walk for a cheap ride lol


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Onlyonereese said:


> The from what I'v seen that uber lot is over a mile from the stadium, that a heck of a walk for a cheap ride lol


Do you walk to the holding lot when your plane lands at LAX?


----------



## Onlyonereese (Jan 9, 2016)

Pashaster said:


> Do you walk to the holding lot when your plane lands at LAX?


So they are going to let the cars closer the stadium?


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Onlyonereese said:


> So they are going to let the cars closer the stadium?


no clue bro
just seems logical they'd have a system for that reason


----------



## Onlyonereese (Jan 9, 2016)

Let me clear that up its a 15 min walk to the holding lot


----------



## saturn (Feb 4, 2016)

Not driving in hopes of disrupting customer getting a ride won't work. It will only result in those that do drive being made to beieve it's a profitable gig. 

Now this part about physically disrupting the traffic around the Super Bowl and the adjacent Uber lot. Muy interesante! But is Uber getting free commercials for the most expensive ad spots of the year as a result?


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

saturn said:


> Not driving in hopes of disrupting customer getting a ride won't work. It will only result in those that do drive being made to beieve it's a profitable gig.
> 
> Now this part about physically disrupting the traffic around the Super Bowl and the adjacent Uber lot. Muy interesante! But is Uber getting free commercials for the most expensive ad spots of the year as a result?


Waiting to see if the news article I read about Uber agreeing to cap surge at 2x holds true. Between that and the mad influx of drivers Uber called upstate, don't know if there will be any big one ride pay offs. Traffic in that area will be so slow, people are probably going to be not very happy with the outcome. One ride will not make them rich.

Now blocking the holding pen so those drivers cannot get to pick ups afterward might be a decent pain in the ass.

And yes, not driving for one company but at least driving for the alternative if you must make money (and lots of,us must) and offering an alternative that also hurts Uber is kind of a double win. If only for the day.
The article about why are drivers shooting them selves in the foot on "such a windfall day" made me angry. One day sacrifice for extended earnings benefit is the key! One day will not pay the bills. It's like winning on a slot machine...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Pashaster said:


> wouldn't it be more effective to just take pickup calls, send out a pre-written message about the strike to the customer (with a link to a website, or picture-message of that post card), then canceling on them (perhaps even keeping the cancelation fee)? That way you're informing the pax of the situation, instead of just manipulating the surge for the noobs


If you are a driver..dont log in! Then sign in as a rider requesting a ride send the message to the driver...then cancel on them.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

mjuber said:


> If you are a driver..dont log in! Then sign in as a rider requesting a ride send the message to the driver...then cancel on them.


no I got that part. But dont you wanna do that to the customer to get light on the problem directly from the drivers? Cause PAX only know what the media tells them: $25-35/hr


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Pashaster said:


> no I got that part. But dont you wanna do that to the customer to get light on the problem directly from the drivers? Cause PAX only know what the media tells them: $25-35/hr


I don't think Pax give a flying ****, I would also not want to be the one harassing Uber's customers. That's a fast track to getting banned. I wouldn't pass out a flier or say anything negative about the company to a rider.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

mjuber said:


> I don't think Pax give a flying fk, I would also not want to be the one harassing Uber's customers. That's a fast track to getting banned. I wouldn't pass out a flier or say anything negative about the company to a rider.


well the drivers can just as easily report your pax account. I think it makes more sense informing the rider, than the driver, to get attention. The PAX do care, they bring that shit up on their own sometimes, in part cause its their money, their service they rely on


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Pashaster said:


> well the drivers can just as easily report your pax account. I think it makes more sense informing the rider, than the driver, to get attention. The PAX do care, they bring that shit up on their own sometimes, in part cause its their money, their service they rely on


Having someone complain about their employer is really uncomfortable and very unprofessional. Our job is to get them from point A to point B without them hearing about our issues with the company. Again this is only my view. How would you feel if you were buying groceries and the checkout person started tell you that you should be paying more for your groceries. You would be like.."are you nuts, that's why I shop here!"


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Pashaster said:


> well the drivers can just as easily report your pax account. I think it makes more sense informing the rider, than the driver, to get attention. The PAX do care, they bring that shit up on their own sometimes, in part cause its their money, their service they rely on


Pax don't care. Driver can report my pax account o don't care. Partner and pax accoints are completely separated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Uber has done an amazing thing but they have gone too far in hopes of generating additional revenue. If they were soo confident in their ability to generate revenue, then they would have cut their commission down showing their confidence, they didn't do that. As crappy as it sounds, it could very well be a tactic to thin the herd and bring on new drivers at 75% commish vs 80%.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> There are enough suckers that this will not work. I am sorry to say. Why do you think burger flippers make so little? Because if Joe Schmoe does not do it then Billy Bob will. There is no skill in picking up a person and driving them from Point A to Point B. No licensing required. Uber knows this. That is why they pay us to do the dirty recruiting for them. As someone else pointed out, it is a pyramid scheme.


Basically Uber drivers are LOSERS, sign up for my Loser Realization Course discover that you are a LOSER and be proud


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Just thinking, how would the government think if we shut down LAX airport? That one would be very easy to shut down, and huge impact. Other cities may join with their local airport too. Especially in a same day.

Many people innocent will get trouble, though. International flights are very important. They may late for business, or miss their emergency flights...


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Almasy said:


> Just thinking, how would the government think if we shut down LAX airport? That one would be very easy to shut down, and huge impact. Other cities may join with their local airport too. Especially in a same day.
> 
> Many people innocent will get trouble, though. International flights are very important. They may late for business, or miss their emergency flights...


Going to have to pass on this idea, simply because those flights missed etc., are important and we would alienate people, not,gain their sympathy. The Super Bowl is mainly getting the attention because rather than pay it's drivers, the a holes paid insane money to be exclusive there, bought ads, all that crap. It's a Funtime thing for viewers, not an important business meeting or gramma's funeral getting missed. If you get what I mean.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Going to have to pass on this idea, simply because those flights missed etc., are important and we would alienate people, not,gain their sympathy. The Super Bowl is mainly getting the attention because rather than pay it's drivers, the a holes paid insane money to be exclusive there, bought ads, all that crap. It's a Funtime thing for viewers, not an important business meeting or gramma's funeral getting missed. If you get what I mean.


yes, exactly what I thought. 
I just thinking if we can do anything to make a big noise to the media and the government and make them do something to uber. If we just hit uber and without support from the media, they just don't care and it doesn't affect much.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

At this point if Uber wanted to avoid the strike they wouldve restored the rates on friday. This is going to be a long difficult battle and the only way to win it is through Unity. Stand Strong Uber People. We got shanked in the rear but at least lets not go out without a fight!


----------



## saturn (Feb 4, 2016)

JaxUbermom said:


> Waiting to see if the news article I read about Uber agreeing to cap surge at 2x holds true. Between that and the mad influx of drivers Uber called upstate, don't know if there will be any big one ride pay offs. Traffic in that area will be so slow, people are probably going to be not very happy with the outcome. One ride will not make them rich.
> 
> Now blocking the holding pen so those drivers cannot get to pick ups afterward might be a decent pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


And taking the afternoon to be an all American - overeat, drink, and watch TV.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So lets say this strike happens. Are people think the following week Uber is going to raise rates??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So lets say this strike happens. Are people think the following week Uber is going to raise rates??????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hell no. They'll probably lower it again but at least we get a noogie in on them with the exposure.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Seeing the way Uber reacted in Europe with such big protests. I really doubt it. But at least we will catch our top leaders attention and they will know that Uber and companies like them have to be heavily regulated. This strike will definately be a deciding factor when Uber goes to court in June in front of our chief justices.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Europeans protest everything. Less impact. When Americans protest... There is definitely something wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Some new #UberSuperBowlStrike posters:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber/Lyft Price War raises safety issues; Drivers plan a Super Bowl Sunday Protest:
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/02/05/some-rideshare-drivers-plan-to-boycott-super-bowl-50/*

_"Both Lyft and Uber turned down KPIX 5's requests for interviews. Uber instead suggested we talk to a happy driver.
Kindred Sheppard admitted he has taken a 10-to-15 percent income cut. But he said there are advantages to so many drivers quitting.
"You have an increase in demand called surge, because there are more requests than drivers," said Sheppard. "So it kind of ends up a wash."
He says he's hanging in for now. But other drivers argue the math doesn't add up."
_
Even the "Happy" Uber Driver Kindred Sheppard doesn't sound very happy either!


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Holy crap!!! So what they said is thanks for actually limiting the supply of drivers to create a surge to take us back up to pre rate cut normal rates?.... Ya think?!!!
Now just wait until Uber adjusts and stops it's surge to make pax happy and you drive ten minutes to make two bucks. 
Guys is an unwitting accomplice to complete crookery.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Kindred Sheppard, the "Happy" Uber Driver from San Francisco
*https://m.facebook.com/kindredisme?tsid=0.6912027518264949&source=typeahead*


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

McLovin, keep it non personal . And consider that the whole concept of Uber/Lyft is not Black car anymore. It's perfectly acceptable to show up in the family chevette and sweats. Having your driver show up unprofessionally (in some people's perception) justifies a 2 buck ride. Clears the conscience of the rider... Lol

You know, something is bugging me about the manipulation and price gouging nature of surge/PT. Not just all the obvious stuff. Oh wait! It's the whole concept of Uner already having surges because there were not enough drivers, ridiculous recruiting mahem, and then dropping rates so drivers bail... To create surge. Wtf?! Pay like you used to and people stay, flock to you in droves for a decent opportunity to make some cash, have pride in what they do. It's like Uber is systematically moving to take advantaged of the underpaid, under educated, easy to manipulate through fear of "lost" meager wages, compliant serfs and indentured servants (those with leases).

The article was good. The reader comments were shitty, but people like that are usually the ones to get voicey, as they b**ch about surge prices and wait out their ride...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Angry Uber Drivers Threaten to Make a Mess of the Super Bowl
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/uber-drivers-protest-san-francisco-super-bowl/*


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Can we get some help putting this in every city thread? Give all drivers an opportunity to make a statement, even a short one break will matter and create passenger awareness too.
Maybe advise those that double dip to turn on Lyft at least to both give pax an option and not hurt themselves. And as always poke,Uber in the eye!


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Good quote from the Wired article if you skip reading it.

"More to the point, Iglitzin says, even if the protest doesn’t attract enough drivers to significantly change Uber’s bottom line during the Super Bowl, it would still send a powerful message for the protest to happen at all. “You don’t get critical mass overnight, but that’s indicative of a deeply rooted problem.”"

Make it happen!!! Send the message.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> Seeing the way Uber reacted in Europe with such big protests. I really doubt it. But at least we will catch our top leaders attention and they will know that Uber and companies like them have to be heavily regulated. This strike will definately be a deciding factor when Uber goes to court in June in front of our chief justices.


Take a civics lesson.

June is a JURY TRIAL in Federal District Court in San Francisco. It is step 2 in a long process, Step 1 was to have the judge certify the Uber drivers as a class, giving them standing to sue Uber.

No matter the outcome of the jury trial, the losing side will appeal in the Federal Circuit Court of Appeals. The party appealing must have substantive claims that errors of law were made. Evidence allowed or withheld. Objections sustained or overruled. In other words, no one can appeal simply because they don't like the verdict. That have to convince the judges that the law was not interpreted correctly.

Then the verdict in the jury trial is either upheld or over turned. If over turned, there might be a whole new trial that takes into account what the Court of Appeals said was improper in the first trial. If the jury decision is upheld, then and only then can an appeal be made to the Supreme Court.

Again, it must claim that the law was not followed. Plaintiffs didn't have standing to sue. The jury instructions from the judge were improper. All these things need to be legal arguments and to appeal to there Supreme Court, the appeal might invoke the constitution, rights, corporations, labor laws that might or might not apply. It is very complicated and that's why good attorney's make $700 an hour.

The Supreme Court decides whether or not to hear the case. If the court refuses to hear the case, the decision of the Court of Appeals stands. And if they do hear the case, then and only then are oral arguments presented to the judges of the Supreme Court. Written briefs are also submitted by the parties. There can be briefs submitted by other parties in support of one side or another.

It is the Supreme Court justices who vote on the outcome. Most votes wins and a justice from the winning side will write the majority opinion. The other justices will review it, send corrections back and forth, but eventually the opinion is released when all the justices are in agreement and the opinion is signed. The minority of judges who lost may also write a dissenting opinion, as can one of the winning judges who wants to clarify his or her reasoning but still voted with the majority but didn't want to sign the majority opinion. Basically saying his or her vote stands, but who disagrees with the reasoning behind the majority opinion. But the majority opinion still stands and becomes the law of the land.

This process takes literally many years and costs millions in legal fees. In the Uber case, you have a huge corporation with millions to spend on lawyers going up against a small group of lawyers who may not have been paid in years. If the small group beats the big rich corporation, the losers pay the winners legal fees. So, for the lawyer taking a case to the Supreme Court and winning, it's like hitting the lotto. But believe it or not, there are lawyers who don't care about the money. They are fighting for a cause and they want to make new law. It is an honor for a lawyer to plead a case before the Supreme Court. If it results in new law, the winning lawyer makes history and will be remembered long after their death. Money alone can't buy immortality in the form of a written opinion recorded in the proceedings of the Supreme Court.

So after many years, let's say the Supreme Court rules Uber mis-classified drivers as independent contractors when they should have been employees. And illegally withheld their tips. The court will order Uber to pay back wages, tips and expenses to the drivers in the class. This judgment could amount to over $4 billion. Uber could pay it or Uber could file bankruptcy and reorganize, wiping out their debts to the drivers who sued, but having to make new drivers employees. Or they could just go out of business. A lot is riding on this case but it won't be fully decided for years.

This case is a landmark case, because if the final decisions rendered in this case favor the drivers, it will affect all on demand or gig workers for lots of other companies besides Uber. who are also trying to save money and make profit by claiming their employees are not really employees.

It's quite an amazing process. Ain't America great??


----------



## FUBERGOTTAPAY (Feb 6, 2016)

I FOR ONE WILL BE DOING EVERYTHING I CAN FROM CHICAGO TO MAKE SUPERBOWL SUNDAY A DAY TRAVIS KALANICK WILL NEVER FORGET. IF I COULD GET AN AIRLINE TICKET CHEAP ENOUGH I WOULD GO OUT THERE, RENT A CAR, AND BE THERE WITH YOU GUYS BLOCKING EVERY KEY HIGHWAY AND STREET LEADING TO THE STADIUM.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So in Sac I'm at $0.75/mi. Why wouldn't I drive two hours to SF to work the weekend and make some money? Lazy, that's why. Know a guy who is doing it though. Told him to head first to Marin and then down for the best rates.

Here is a map to show you that the SuperBowl is an hour drive from SF and45 min from Candlestick Point - where they are going to mobilize. Joe Montana who? The organizer has good media savvy and nice, clear protest banners.

Google says it is a 9 minute walk to the pick-up/drop-off point near Levi Stadium. I'd do that if I was going to the game and it meant I could get there and didn't have to park.

And right now, 4.30pm on Saturday the surge at the Grand Hyatt makes it $1.84/mile. Drive the weekend but not the SuperBowl ? That sounds smart.

That 45 minute convoy sounds promising. Better yet, use the destination filter to Levi Stadium and make money while protesting.


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck, San Francisco!!! Keep the faith! You guys are amazing and deserve commendation. This is what America is about. People banding together to fight wrongs and correct systems. You are beautiful. Kick ass and stay tight. #driversdUmatter


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

accolades to sf drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I really hope they do interrupt the Super Bowl, however I question the amount of drivers that will participate. I am sure 9k is overstated by about 8500. I guess we will see.


What's the over/under on the number of drivers showing up to protest?


----------



## Liz_C (Jun 21, 2015)

Considering I don't drive on Sunday's to begin with and even if I did I only do this part time.. Plus my main job has me scheduled to work anyway..


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Liz_C said:


> Considering I don't drive on Sunday's to begin with and even if I did I only do this part time.. Plus my main job has me scheduled to work anyway..


Just say you aren't driving. It's more simple and direct and comes with the added illusion of standing for something. Cool?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Rooting for ya from Phx. I would love to be there with my SF brothers and sisters but Uber makes that impossible.

Can't wait to see the results. Make it big. Uber OFF and GO Cowboys. lol


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the over/under on the number of drivers showing up to protest?


I think only about 150 will show so way Under!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's the over/under on the number of drivers showing up to protest?


i say about 4,ooo


----------



## Winston Smith (Jan 16, 2016)

So you guys took my thread, deleted it and re-posted it under your your own name? Very COOL!


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Strike HARD boys! Only you boys can make a difference. Teach them a lesson!


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I will not drive I will be on couch cleaning my guns, drinking PBR , hunker down in my bunker !Only a real committed LOSER will work/drive


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

mjuber said:


> How to support a strike..sign off, request a ride..help create a surge, text the driver & advise them of a strike...cancel the ride! rinse and repeat. tell your friends!


YOU are why strikes will never work...you threaten this crap and people say eff u.....you just....dont....get....it


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I think only about 150 will show so way Under!


hehe... likely... but I sure do I hope that whatever the number is that they are effective in getting some attention.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Angry Uber Drivers Threaten to Make a Mess of the Super Bowl
> http://www.wired.com/2016/02/uber-drivers-protest-san-francisco-super-bowl/*


I have to wonder if the protest wouldn't be more effective if they had planned it for AFTER the game so as not get people furious with them (drivers)?
It would have been the same traffic disruption, without screwing around with causing people to be late to an event they may have paid thousands to attend. In general, when you want someone's support, it's usually not a good idea to ask for it at gunpoint.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It doesn't matter How, When, Where, or What. What matters is Why. If Uber would pay us, none of this would have ever happened. 

Uber is the ONLY one that can be held accountable for their actions, Not the drivers

If pax get pissed, they need to be pissed at Uber


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> If pax get pissed, they need to be pissed at Uber


yeah... good luck with that.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Def not gonna be a success


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

It isn't about not driving there, it's about protesting and blocking the lots, from my understanding. The rest of the country is driving Lyft or not driving in support, if they can afford it and are not single pay off, short sighted, opportunistic pigs.
I am more interested to see what they do with Surge when it gets to crunch time. They will say there was none because of supply? That their system works for the good of the passengers, at expense of their drivers. 
Making a big noise is the point of this. Not complete work stoppage, like a strike. It will grow.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I noticed milpitas/fremont surging earlier and Sunnvale too.....the end points for the trains lol......dont do it people...turn off the app and go home...enjoy some wings and watch the panthers smash the donkeys


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I hope that Uber NON Uber drivers tackle the low pay problem on the streets outside the game by not driving and causing some inconvenience to others as Uber has inconvenienced us. And I hope that the drunks in a lot of other cities are likewise inconvenienced as we have been also.

Go Team San Fran and Cali!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I saw the video and I also read that there was actually only 150 to 200 cars. Impressive in its own right but no where near 1000.


I think the showing will be much stronger than that myself.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, I'm in Denver, but I wasn't on planning to drive anyways. I got homework to do, and well a game to watch on TV  On a second note though, would be interested to see some screen shots of the strike and possibly the surge's going on in SF.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Archie8616 said:


> Well, I'm in Denver, but I wasn't on planning to drive anyways. I got homework to do, and well a game to watch on TV  On a second note though, would be interested to see some screen shots of the strike and possibly the surge's going on in SF.


Always just say, I am not driving. Sounds better and shows solidarity. Unless you are worried about Uber Overwatch deactivating you. Then make reasons. Lol. All good. Just don't drive.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

And apparently you can use Periscope and RideShareGuy for live feed.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *9,000 Uber Drivers Planning to Disrupt Super Bowl With Protest*
> *http://observer.com/2016/02/9000-uber-drivers-planning-to-disrupt-super-bowl-with-protest/*


Where are all the angry Uber drivers?

C'mon guys! We have a good turnout but not enough to get media attention. We need more drivers to join the protest. It is not too late to show your support for better wages and the option to tip.

Come the Candlestick Point Park in San Francisco now! I hear they are bringing in free BBQ and soda for the strikers.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> Where are all the angry Uber drivers?
> 
> C'mon guys! We have a good turnout but not enough to get media attention. We need more drivers to join the protest. It is not too late to show your support for better wages and the option to tip.
> 
> Come the Candlestick Point Park in San Francisco now! I hear they are bringing in free BBQ and soda for the strikers.


How many are out there? Anyone periscoping? If so what's their scope id?


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

RideshareReport


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

It's not going to happen because you have greedy people in the world and they don't care. All they hope for is the surge to go up so they can cash in. Even if that surge just brings the price back to normal where it should be.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

.... Waiting for the complaining at capped surging to get a thread... Waiiiiiiit for it....wait for ittttt. They should just go clog the roads with the good guys.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

All of the media are focused in Santa Clara. They need to get on the road and get down there for coverage


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

8 cars willing to work for .64 per mile....


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> View attachment 26931
> 
> 
> 8 cars willing to work for .64 per mile....


Makes ya wanna find em and slap em lol


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Always just say, I am not driving. Sounds better and shows solidarity. Unless you are worried about Uber Overwatch deactivating you. Then make reasons. Lol. All good. Just don't drive.


Uh no, why do I need to Lie? And as for your Uber Overwatch, wtf, who cares! Hello, I'm in DENVER, and the strike movement is nothing compared to whats going on in SF right now. I participated in the last strike...but this one, I have other things in my life then going out on witch hunts on forums or looking for other drivers that are still driving. You think that just because it's on these forums, that all drivers are hearing about it? NO, not at all. But I'll say this, I did bring up the topic to my customers yesterday, as it was an easy topic to bring up...the game...and oh btw have you heard about the Uber strike that is happening tomorrow? So ya I did my part, but today, I have other real issues to attend to.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Archie8616 said:


> Uh no, why do I need to Lie? And as for your Uber Overwatch, wtf, who cares! Hello, I'm in DENVER, and the strike movement is nothing compared to whats going on in SF right now. I participated in the last strike...but this one, I have other things in my life then going out on witch hunts on forums or looking for other drivers that are still driving. You think that just because it's on these forums, that all drivers are hearing about it? NO, not at all. But I'll say this, I did bring up the topic to my customers yesterday, as it was an easy topic to bring up...the game...and oh btw have you heard about the Uber strike that is happening tomorrow? So ya I did my part, but today, I have other real issues to attend to.


Uhhhhhh, take a deep breath. Flat words, no anger. And I have no idea what you mean about witch hunts or hazing scabs or whatever. People have to drive and make a living a lot of them. The whole point of any of these protests is to help that happen.
Perhaps you took my comment as more negative than it was. Perhaps I needed emoticons with grinning teeth like ?

I am like a lot of people, taking a hit for the day (I don't Lyft, but I tell everyone to use it exclusively if they have to work and can)
No witch hunt here partner. We are all in the same business.

First time I have ever been flamed. Lol.

There was no ill will on my part. It was sarcasm. Though you know, there are people everywhere afraid of Uber reading these boards and retribution, and Uber readily admits they do, read at least.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I sincerely hope this brings attention to the public/media and drives change....driving for fUber truly is below minimum wage.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9e7d7dea-cdc6-11e5-92a1-c5e23ef99c77.html#axzz3zWGOKET1

What happened to shutting it down? Financial times said they backed down last night? Who were they talking to that got them to?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

First media article to highlight the driver's perspective - http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/uber-taxi-super-bowl-san-francisco/


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Nyc is rallying


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Good article. Now spread it riders forums! Lol oh wait. Are there any?


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

Shut the house down!!!!!


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems the drivers burned their own house down. I can't find why they changed their minds in SF, but they did. Good on NYC for having a few drivers and all the NJ drivers have tomorrow. Show support. It will matter.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Guess nothing really happened in San Fran. Just a bunch of hot smoke. Frankly, this is worse than doing nothing at all. Now it looks like the drivers did not have the support.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...pened-denver-broncos-carolina-panthers-020716


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I tend to wonder if it was an eat your own, let someone else strike for me while I get mine routine. But. I read even a FT article that said they called it off the night before. Either way, was a bit of a disappointment. Props to Mario, for trying. It's very hard to Unify anything when Uber has designed the system to keep us divided.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber keeps the upper hand.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

Still see drivers out on the road on the rider app.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

New york is not backing down


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

uberyou said:


> Still see drivers out on the road on the rider app.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Drinking beer, eatt'n yummy unhealthy food, and enjoying myself.

If you are on the roads, be safe and stay caffienated; I'll drink a few more beers for you.

Ha, ha... Really liked how media nationwide embraced this disorganized Super Bowl strike. No hotshot Multimillion$ PR firm helping out us small haphazard drivers and look at all the free media attention. What would it look like with a celeb spokesperson, a non- profit PR firm lending a hand, and better coordination?

#justamatteroftime #onestepatatime


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

sicky said:


> This Article is great! http://observer.com/2016/02/9000-uber-drivers-planning-to-disrupt-super-bowl-with-protest/
> 
> Shutting down the roads near the Superbowl stadium will surely make headlines if it happens.
> 
> ...


How come I didn't know about this? I would have certainly joined. I've been offline since they dropped the rates to laughable. How are drivers communicating? Here?


----------



## Wheelman (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, this ought to put a stake in the heart of any more bullshit strike threats. Either take what they offer or quietly move on.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Wheelman said:


> Well, this ought to put a stake in the heart of any more bullshit strike threats. Either take what they offer or quietly move on.


I think the word got out except not in the way intended. All the part timers swooped in and cleaned up. The worst strike ever.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Im actually dissapointed. This could have been the catlyst that changed the mindset of the riding public. Total fail that will have a lasting fail effect. TK sat at the SB and was like.. see what I mean. No matter what I do these monkeys will still drive. No self respect.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

best way to defeat these goons is to not go online, ill bet not enough people showed up for the strike...............no ones gonna ditch their families on SB day...................


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

As a strike it failed. As a PR campaign with nationwide media attention, it was a huge success. 

More media attention than the last strike. 

#justamatteroftime


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

hang out at the vehicle inspection place protest without cars, be cordial dont disrupt just hand out the fliers and win the infowar, convince new drivers there are other driving option, other food delivery companies, other jobs period and that driving for uber with these rates is worse than nothing


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Now Uber can lower the rate even lower since they know drivers will drive for 20 cents per mile


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Just going to take more time. The cycle of newbies joining Uber will dry up. By lowering rates, Uber just shortened the burn rate on new drivers. It will take them much less time to see they're being screwed. Uber will think twice before lowering rates again. All the bad press has their attention. Uber must fix this adversarial relationship with their drivers.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

That Uber Lot was so jammed up the wait for the cars was over 30 minutes.. it was unbelievable.. One guy posted on twitter how he just walked about a block away and got in a Lyft. LOL


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

It's over guys rates will go down more commission will go up and sad rider fee will go up and more and more new drivers will come on uber wins I tap out 
It's done folks I hate to admit it but I think I'm done I wish I guys the best


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberpoordriver said:


> It's over guys rates will go down more commission will go up and sad rider fee will go up and more and more new drivers will come on uber wins I tap out
> It's done folks I hate to admit it but I think I'm done I wish I guys the best


<upload | Uberpoordriver >...... ,,,,,,</upload


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Uberpoordriver said:


> It's over guys rates will go down more commission will go up and sad rider fee will go up and more and more new drivers will come on uber wins I tap out
> It's done folks I hate to admit it but I think I'm done I wish I guys the best


At this point Government and Court action is the only way to go forward. This is why I supported the correct reclassification to employee and tough regulations for Fuber. You'll never guilt them into treating you better. The customers don't give a rip either. You can drive for free as far as they care. If they were to raise the fares most of them would just go back to the buses anyways.


----------



## Tmchicago (Feb 4, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> Lots of Driver pushback in San Francisco in last few days. Drivers talking of strike, slowdown or working for Lyft or Carey Limo on Superbowl Sunday. Uber offering infamous "Uber Guarantee" (subsidy) that is difficult to collect because of all the conditions that go with getting the subsidy.
> 
> *#UberSuperBowlStrike* poster listing some of Drivers' grievances & demands:
> 
> View attachment 26314


Nice love this poster...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

amp man said:


> How come I didn't know about this? I would have certainly joined. I've been offline since they dropped the rates to laughable. How are drivers communicating? Here?


SF is $1.15 / mile. What I wouldn't give for that rate in Sac. SF drivers are prima donnas. But I want to be one


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I dunno where all the action was, but I had one ping before the game and none afterwards.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Tmchicago said:


> Nice love this poster...


I don't. I think it's stupid, because it's rife with errors, both factual and typographical. I wouldn't want this guy to design a shoe lace. There's enough badness in the TRUTH to be shared with people that hyping half-truths defeats the purpose.

My points:

- "Did you know uber [sic] pays less than minimum wage?" There are no minimum wage with independent contractors. You get paid by the job, not by the time. Why are there still drivers if they aren't getting paid minimum wage? Accurate alternative: "Did you know that many drivers earn less than the IRS deductible for mileage?"

- "Did you know Drivers LOSE money on most rides?" If that's the case, again, why are they still driving? Common sense is to stop the hemorrhaging and stop driving.

- "Did you know TIPS are not included?" Valid point. Though Uber hasn't advertised that for over 18 months. For the last year and a half, the statement has been "With Uber, tipping isn't necessary". Alternative suggestion: "Did you know that Uber drivers CAN accept cash tips?"

- "Did you know that 4 stars is a bad rating & will lead to driver being fired?" I've had plenty of 4's and less. In fact 35 of my ratings haven't been 5 stars. I haven't been fired. Alternative suggestion: "Did you know that too many 4* ratings can cause a driver to be deactivated? Driver must maintain a 4.6 rating or higher."

- blah blah about cab rates. Can't compare. The Detroit comparisons are dishonest. You can't forget the $0.30/min. At an average of 20 MPH (my actual average over many months), that's $0.90 + the $0.30 = closer to $1.20/mile. It's still shit money, but not NEAR as bad as it could be.

- "Did you know that Uber takes 50% of driver's minimum fare when they're only supposed to take 20%?" - Just disingenuous. It's always been minimum fare -safe rider fee -20% (or 25%). Honest Alternative "Did you know that with lower rates, drivers have to drive more to earn more than the minimum fare?"

- "Did you know uber [sic] makes more money on a minimum fare than drivers without having to pay for car gas & maintenance?" No, but they have to pay for thousands of CSR robots, taxes to governments, buying new riders a free ride, and that stupid ass logo.

Note about purple section regarding strike: Did you know that Uber doesn't care if everyone takes a day off at the same time? First, they know they won't, and second, no one ever strikes long enough to matter.

Now into the gold section, "What Drivers Want":

- Again, enough with the cab comparison. We're supposed to be cheaper than cabs and cabs don't get paid by the minute unless in traffic.
- The second point about paying off Uber is just stupid. If all your rides are minimum fare, you have a point. But it'll always be minimum fare -srf -20/25%.
- Yeah, a tip option would be nice.

And finally, the point about being paid less than minimum wage is just stupid. See first point above.

Oh yeah, and show that you have an education worth more than minimum wage with proper grammar. Sheesh - sometimes y'all prove you're NOT worth the money folks spend on you.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> I don't. I think it's stupid, because it's rife with errors, both factual and typographical. I wouldn't want this guy to design a shoe lace. There's enough badness in the TRUTH to be shared with people that hyping half-truths defeats the purpose.
> 
> My points:
> 
> ...


lol I don't see any error on those list you mentioned.

Uber plays less than min wage - technically it should be drivers earn less than min wage but I don't see the difference since Uber's one setting the price.

Drivers lose money on most rides - Maybe the poster indeed lost money on many rides if most of them are min fares. He could have made up on a few rare long trips and that's why is still driving.

Tips are not included - Nothing to argue on this. Tips really are not included so I don't get what your argument is.

4 stars is bad rating - if you think 4 star is not a bad rating, please ask all your pax to rate you 4 stars and see if your average is 4.6. It's just math. 4 is bad, 5 is good. It's pretty simple.

Cab rates - Cap rate is much higher and that's fact. Again don't know what your arguing otherwise.

Uber takes 50% of driver's minimum fare - what's not true about this statement? ($4 min fare - $1.6 srf) x 75% = $1.8 which is less than $2.

Uber makes more money on a minimum fare than drivers without having to pay for car gas & maintenance - pretty accurate. Uber gets SRF for each fare and min fare has the lowest risk for them. Don't know why you bring up CSR and free rides?

The list is pretty accurate. Not disagreeing with you about the strike tho. I think it's stupid. Uber don't give a rat ass about you striking a couple of hours a day when they have drivers taking advantage of lack of competition. Don't want to drive at this joke of a rate? turn your app off.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> lol


lol

My argument about the minimum wage is that you can't pin minimum wage against contract work. There will be hours that you make less, and there will be hours that you make more. If not, the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again without changing the parameters and hoping for a better result.

If *most* of driver's income are minimum fare, find a new job.

I didn't have an argument about tips. Read. It helps.

I didn't say having "all" 4 stars was good. Read. It helps. The implication in the poster is that if everyone gives you a four star, you'll get fired. Duh. Based on current rating levels and the bell curves Uber uses (adjusted market to market) NO one is getting all 4*'s and there are probably plenty of drivers who need to get more 4*'s or less and get deactivated.

As for cab rates, of course they're higher than Uber. They have to pay several thousand dollars for their own insurance. My point is keep taxi rates out of the discussion.

So, fine. In your market, a minimum fare ride nets the driver less than 50%. My point wasn't that - it was that Uber has NEVER included SRF in the calculation of your net pay. Again, if ALL your fares are minimum, time to find another line of work.

I brought up CSR and free rides because the poster implied Uber doesn't have expenses. I even jabbed that they're spending too much on that dumb logo.

Read. It helps.

Seriously, if you're gonna have a valid argument, you need to argue with facts, not hyper sensitive recycled talking points.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

JimS said:


> lol
> 
> My argument about the minimum wage is that you can't pin minimum wage against contract work. There will be hours that you make less, and there will be hours that you make more. If not, the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again without changing the parameters and hoping for a better result.
> 
> ...


Indeed people who still drives are either driving addicts or insane. You bringing up what the poster could have said doesn't make them not true. Especially it's a poster for strike, it makes sense to only bring up the reasons why they strike. What do you expect?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

JLA said:


> At this point Government and Court action is the only way to go forward. This is why I supported the correct reclassification to employee and tough regulations for Fuber. You'll never guilt them into treating you better. The customers don't give a rip either. You can drive for free as far as they care. If they were to raise the fares most of them would just go back to the buses anyways.


Regulations don't even have to be "that tough". Just common sense regulations that allow for safety, defining what Drivers are classified as, and how "App Companies" can charge OnDemand Workers a Commission/Fee for being on their platform.

I get what you mean by "tough" but I just wanted to get away from "tough" and more towards "basic", "common sense", and "enforced".

1) Common Sense Safety Regulations including Insurance (Auto, Liability, workers comp equivalents, etc...)
2) Employee vs Independent Contractor definition (use what we have now and go forward with modifications)
3) Basics for an App Company charging OnDemand Workers a Commission/Fee
4) Recruitment must clearly and transparently show average Net Profits and include a Balance Sheet. Gross or Net Earnings cannot be quoted by the App Company. App Company must hire an outside independent CPA firm, not in-house employees/consultants, to produce those Net Profit numbers.

With these four (and maybe a few more) pricing could be unregulated (I'm winging it but I think it could). This is because Uber like companies (TNCs other OnDemand Apps) would have to either pay "Employees" as well, Employees (higher costs), or pay "Independent Contractors" as true ICs (higher costs).

But the kicker is, these Basic Regulations MUST be unforced in a timely manner. With significant fines and short "Fix it or stop operations" grace periods.

Innovation is allowed. Competition is encouraged. Basic Regulations are written AND enforced.

Companies come and companies die off.

Workers can understand what actual Net Profits will look like as Independent Contractors.

Safety regulations don't allow App Companies to transfer undue Risks to ICs without compensation.

That's all I got.

EDIT: This is what I would like my Driver PR Campaign (aka Strike or Work Stoppage) to focus on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> YOU are why strikes will never work...you threaten this crap and people say eff u.....you just....dont....get....it


loser


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

mjuber said:


> loser


Try more like realist. The loser is the one who wants to bully others. I have done my fair share of team building and that's not how you do it


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> SF is $1.15 / mile. What I wouldn't give for that rate in Sac. SF drivers are prima donnas. But I want to be one


Cost of living is twice as much here if not three times more than Sacramento in Sacramento you can rent a 3 bed room house for $1300 a two bed room apartment in the city is $3000 if not more don't compare Sacramento to the sf


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Uberpoordriver said:


> Cost of living is twice as much here if not three times more than Sacramento in Sacramento you can rent a 3 bed room house for $1300 a two bed room apartment in the city is $3000 if not more don't compare Sacramento to the sf


Yup. The cost of living in SF is 62% higher then the rest of the country. Actually a one bedroom is around $3,000. A two bedroom goes for around $4,000.

$1.15 is utterly a joke. Conservatively should be at least twice that. A full time uber wage barely earns you a closet.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9e7d7dea-cdc6-11e5-92a1-c5e23ef99c77.html#axzz3zWGOKET1
> 
> What happened to shutting it down? Financial times said they backed down last night? Who were they talking to that got them to?


WTF no one can read the article without subscribing to Financial Times. Can you please just cut and paste it her, because the reporter lady from FT spent the day with the strikers and took extensive notes.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Lost In Translation said:


> WTF no one can read the article without subscribing to Financial Times. Can you please just cut and paste it her, because the reporter lady from FT spent the day with the strikers and took extensive notes.


Oddly, it is gone now. Part of why I hate the internet and still print articles regularly...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uberpoordriver said:


> Cost of living is twice as much here if not three times more than Sacramento in Sacramento you can rent a 3 bed room house for $1300 a two bed room apartment in the city is $3000 if not more don't compare Sacramento to the sf


You are welcome to come rent a room here and make $0.75 and hour. I eat steak and lobster every night on my Uber income here. /satire alert


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Reporter looks back at the low turnout Super Bowl Sunday strike.

*http://www.sfweekly.com/sanfrancisc...ized-labor-lyft-rideshare/Content?oid=4486071*


----------

